# Already taken on eth0

## tux1326

Witam, wczoraj zainstalowałem Gentoo. Wkompilowałem potrzebne moduły do karty sieciowej i skonfigurowałem interfejs. Po restarcie i załadowaniu nowo skompilowanego jądra dostałem komunikat:

```

10.3.0.87 already taken on eth0

```

Domyślam się, że ten adres jest używany przez jakiś host. Tylko jaki? Czy ten komunikat znaczy to samo co konflikt adresów IP w win? Dodam, że plik konfiguracyjny wygląda tak:

```

outes_eth0=( "default via 10.3.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "10.3.0.87 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 10.3.0.255" )

```

Konfigurowałem także z palca ale nic z tego. Będe wdzięczny za jakieś podpowiedzi.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Dlaczego nie użyjesz dhdcp? Nie powinno wtedy być tego typu problemów.

----------

## tux1326

Bo mam sieć radiową przez AP.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Co mówi

```
arping 10.3.0.87
```

?

--edit--

( arping jest w net-misc/iputils)

----------

## tux1326

Po wklepaniu po podniesieniu nterfejsu:

```

ARPING 10.3.0.87 from 0.0.0.0 eth0

arping: no source address in not-DAD mode

```

No to dałem IP przed ifconfig i reszte, otrzymuje:

```

ARPING 10.3.0.87 from 10.3.0.87 eth0

```

I długo nic.

gdy wpisałem ping wp.pl:

```

connect: Network is unreachable

```

----------

## timor

 *tux1326 wrote:*   

> Bo mam sieć radiową przez AP.

 A co to ma do rzeczy?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *tux1326 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ARPING 10.3.0.87 from 10.3.0.87 eth0
> ...

 

Zrób tak

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig eth0 10.3.0.1

arping 10.3.0.87

```

żeby sprawdzić, czy nikt nie używa adresu 10.3.0.87 ( jeśli maszyna z której arpingujesz ma ten adres może nie zadziałać ( u mnie nie działa)) .

Poza tym warto sprawdzić, czy jednak nie możesz użyć dhcp ( timor dobrze pisze)

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

```

powinno wystarczyć.

----------

## tux1326

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

>  *tux1326 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> ARPING 10.3.0.87 from 10.3.0.87 eth0
> ...

 

Zrobiłem jak mówiłeś, arping wyświetla:

```

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.969ms

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.895ms

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.898ms

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.892ms

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.894ms

Unicast reply from 10.3.0.87 [00:0E:8E:7D:42:47]  0.899ms

itd...

```

Co do dhcp kiedyś rozmawiałem z adminem i nie mam takiej możliwości. Mój AP jest w trybie klienta, ma już przypisane IP. No ale to jeszcze sprawdze. Dobra więc nie ma problemów z emisją adresu, tylko co dalej?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *tux1326 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zrobiłem jak mówiłeś, arping wyświetla:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Czyli coś o adresie sprzętowym 00:0E:8E:7D:42:47 używa IP 10.3.0.87.

--edit--

Sprawdź dhcp.... tak na wszelki wypadek. To tylko trzy komendy a będzie wiadomo na pewno.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *tux1326 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do dhcp kiedyś rozmawiałem z adminem i nie mam takiej możliwości. Mój AP jest w trybie klienta, ma już przypisane IP. No ale to jeszcze sprawdze. Dobra więc nie ma problemów z emisją adresu, tylko co dalej?

 

A co ma AP w trybie klienta do DHCP?!

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> A co ma AP w trybie klienta do DHCP?!

 Ja też nie czaje...  :Wink: 

Ale mam propozycję rozwiązania problemu - zapytaj się tego swojego admina jakie IP powinieneś mieć? To może zaoszczędzić kilka dni "hackowania"  :Smile: 

----------

